# Ran in to this sucker on the ICW in sargent today



## shoalwader (Sep 24, 2013)

Tried to get real close and take a picture and almost had him come onboard! I don't know if i've ever yelled reverse so loud.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice color on him.


----------



## shoalwader (Sep 24, 2013)

yea he was real pretty.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, close call...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

They ain't bashful...will climb right into the boat with you..

Don't ask...LOL


----------



## shoalwader (Sep 24, 2013)

haha yea it seemed like he was interested, we however were not.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

She just wants a rest...let her slide on and take her across, she'll get off without any problems...unless you have a snake hating prop banger aboard and get threatened with your life! 

Seen lots of pigs and yotes crossing after dark and even a bobcat one night down by Chinquapin!

I love that second pic, she's asking for permission to board!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

After I got over the chills and heebee jeebees from looking at the pictures, I realized how high in the water he can sit. That's pretty cool. I do my fishing from a kayak so I really wouldn't want to come across that guy but I am sure I have been closer to them than I really want to realize.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They live here just like we do...just like the yotes and the stingrays! Once you get past the "Me...Me...poor Me...don't hurt me" mentality and start to appreciate and understand what is really going on it's a really cool place!


----------



## shoalwader (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea there are a lot of cool animals around!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

aggie182 said:


> After I got over the chills and heebee jeebees from looking at the pictures, I realized how high in the water he can sit. That's pretty cool. I do my fishing from a kayak so I really wouldn't want to come across that guy but I am sure I have been closer to them than I really want to realize.


Lol, when i was fishing creeks for crappie (in my kayak) this happened twice. In both cases i noticed them before they got in


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> They live here just like we do...just like the yotes and the stingrays! Once you get past the "Me...Me...poor Me...don't hurt me" mentality and start to appreciate and understand what is really going on it's a really cool place!


Yes grasshopper, you know the way............until you have one try and climb you while yor wade fishing!


----------



## JimPoage (Aug 17, 2011)

OK, What is this sucker?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Saw one Sat. night in Caney creek while fishing.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Purty and Big ,,,, we saw one with Capt Hollis about 6 or 7 years back, had one swim up to me on a reef in Chocolate one time while I was wading,, not a fan


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Be careful playing with wild critters...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

JimPoage said:


> OK, What is this sucker?


That would be a Diamond Back Rattle snake, very common on the coast.

John


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Hard for me to be all fuzzy about rattlers after one bit my old uncle while opening a gate that never rattled,and severly crippled him for the rest of his life.


----------



## moondog (Aug 19, 2013)

JimPoage said:


> OK, What is this sucker?


I believe it's a Western Diamondback?


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*That's what got my dog!!!*

A little more than a year ago at pass Cavallo. It was huge as far as Western Diamondbacks go. 5.5' after a little shovel work. I don't go around advocating snake butchering, but that one bit the wrong dog and angered the wrong shovel owning guy at the wrong time.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I had one swim by coming from behind me about 20feet away while wading near mesquite bay.....that scared the ever loving $&-! Out of me. Good thing it was fairly shallow and the boat was close by ......I hate those things


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got my lesson many moons ago.. Found out that the best way to scare them off was
NOT to poke at them with your fishing pole. You would be surprised how fast they
can curl themselves around and run up a 7 Ft Billystix to get in the bote with you.
In my case I just gave him the Stix and screamed like a little girl...
Did recover the pole a little later on after he had lost interest in me....


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

shoalwader said:


> Yea there are a lot of cool animals around!


They're all cool...until they try to bite you in the arse!


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

They will come right in the boat with you if you let them. I had one a few year ago that was pretty persistant even after making several slaps at him with a paddle. After about 5 minutes it finally went off in another direction.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Don't they know its time to take a long nap? If I see one I'm turning into Jesus and Usain Bolt and sprinting on top...

Can't say I've heard of them in Trinity though....


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kudos for not killing it! 

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Yeah Western Diamondback I've been bit before in bastrop by one I was 18 NOT FUN . They have black & white striped tail just before the rattles


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

What was the temperature in the water and the outside temp? I would have killed it, no questions asked.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Snake Experiences*

Early in the Spring while fishing with a guide at Toledo Bend we were drifting down a boat lane and the guide spotted a very large water snake sunning on a limb about three feet above our heads. After going back and forth a few times observing the snoozing snake the guide announced "I'm going to kill him!"
The guide then took the paddle and made a mighty swing at the poor creature. He missed, lost his balance and flipped into the cold water! The startled snake slipped in and swam away. 
Now that was hilarious!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

This is very common believe it or not in the Sargent area, ran into one about 20 years back in the middle of the bay and have heard of allot more since.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

They like it when you scratch them behind the ear..


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

grittydog said:


> What was the temperature in the water and the outside temp? I would have killed it, no questions asked.


Does that snake, who's swimming across the ICW, deserve to live? Just asking. Never been a fan of just killing stuff because I could.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Pretty sure that's not a western diamondback, but a timber/canebrake rattler

guaranteed I woulda **** my waders.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

That snake is some good eating. I kill'em but I eat'em when I do.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

We had one come up to our boat about a year or so ago.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

What body of water were these on?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

What sort of damage are we talking about if you get hit by something like that? Decent injection and an 45 min. boat road back to the truck. Then to the ER. ? I know a guy whose dog got hit hunting down in blessing. His lab survived but was missing good chunk of his thigh that rotted off after.

I know those copper heads look dead and motionless but can strike wicked fast, found that out once.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

teeroy said:


> They like it when you scratch them behind the ear..


That is a terrible avatar
You should change it
In these times we need more quest for peace than violence.
pray for world peace


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

lite-liner said:


> Pretty sure that's not a western diamondback, but a timber/canebrake rattler
> 
> guaranteed I woulda **** my waders.


definitely a western diamondback. You can see the diamond pattern and also the black/white striped tail.

timbers have an irregular pattern



texas skiffaroo said:


> That is a terrible avatar
> You should change it
> In these times we need more quest for peace than violence.
> pray for world peace


how does his avatar have anything to do with violence?

If you don't like it - you can go in YOUR profile, change the appropriate setting, then you won't see any avatars.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

speckle-catcher said:


> definitely a western diamondback. You can see the diamond pattern and also the black/white striped tail.
> 
> timbers have an irregular pattern
> 
> ...


 You must not have seen the movie.
It contributes to the violence we have in the United states right now and don't need.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

texas skiffaroo said:


> You must not have seen the movie.
> It contributes to the violence we have in the United states right now and don't need.


Well, I am clueless..What is the avatar about?


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

scwine said:


> Well, I am clueless..What is the avatar about?


Nothing to whine and moan about. I think it represents that the almighty "0" is evil like the Joker from the Batman movie and he's here to do the doctoring for you with his health plan. I see nothing wrong with the avatar that represents the truth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Southernflounder said:


> Nothing to whine and moan about. I think it represents that the almighty "0" is evil like the Joker from the Batman movie and he's here to do the doctoring for you with his health plan. I see nothing wrong with the avatar that represents the truth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The truth? About a movie where he sticks a knife in peoples mouth and cuts them from side to side?
Even my son in law and grand son that like all these video games thought that it crossed the line.
Then he went on to kill more people in the movie and we wonder why we have so much violence in our world.
Don't support it and do everything to prevent it.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

We saw this one a few weeks back


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

Saw this one on Saturday going through blind cut.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

texas skiffaroo said:


> The truth? About a movie where he sticks a knife in peoples mouth and cuts them from side to side?
> Even my son in law and grand son that like all these video games thought that it crossed the line.
> Then he went on to kill more people in the movie and we wonder why we have so much violence in our world.
> Don't support it and do everything to prevent it.


You realize that is Obama in the avatar, right?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> You realize that is Obama in the avatar, right?


trying to explain things to idgits is a hopeless cause.

now back to the OP's original intent.



Tortuga said:


> Got my lesson many moons ago.. Found out that the best way to scare them off was
> NOT to poke at them with your fishing pole. You would be surprised how fast they
> can curl themselves around and run up a 7 Ft Billystix to get in the bote with you.
> In my case I just gave him the Stix and screamed like a little girl...
> Did recover the pole a little later on after he had lost interest in me....


and whatever you do, do not reel your topwater lure all the way up to the tip of your rod, and then try to use said end to push the snake away from you.

them old spiral wound stix could chunk a three pound lead weight, I'm sure!


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Bayscout22 said:


> You realize that is Obama in the avatar, right?


The fact that it is Obama and he's been painted over like the Joker that was a murderer in the Batman movie makes it even worse.
He is still the President of the united states, elected by a majority of it's people .
How much do our kids learn about respect when they see the President mocked.

BertS has made a good point.
This is my last post on this avatar subject.

Most of the post on this sight about not messing with the snakes is good advice.
Imagine having one hooked on your lure and squirming around and can't get it off.
Might be line cutting time.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Why so serious..u know how i got this scar*


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

This is not an approved thread, ye all be warned...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Remember they eat just like chicken or fried catfish.

I mixed a 4 footer with a batch of catfish and no one could tell the difference till I told them about the rattlesnake add. Still no one could tell the difference but I did get talked with.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Mako232 said:


> What body of water were these on?


Ours was in Keller Bay. We were anchored maybe 30 yards from the shore.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

They taste like chicken


----------

